# Rust!!!



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

Or an amazing lack of!!! The more I remove from the car, the more surprised I am! Although everything looks really rusty, it’s basically all surface rust!!! Just removed the front bumper and from looking down between radiator and grill I was expecting much much worse!!!! Half hour with a wire wheel on a grinder and it will be good as new ( well, as good as new can be for a 54 year old car)


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

@Notagoat Looking good!


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Rust hides that's for sure. My 67 was mostly "rust free" except for the trunk...UNTIL I started taking it apart. It's amazing how it stays unseen until you look more closely.

Wire wheeling will make a big difference, but sand blasting after wire wheeling makes a HUGE difference. Here are some before and after pics of some of my progress...

This is a good example of what the underbelly looked like after pressure washing the grim and chunks off...










Here's the front half after wire wheeling and the back half after blasting and a brushed-on coat of Rustoleum minus some trunk patch areas...










The front half after sand blasting...










I just finished this blasting yesterday...time for some paint. I'd bet I have 16 to 20 hours with a blast gun in my hand for the underbelly and most of the inner trunk. So, this approach is not for those with time constraints, but, man, what a difference it makes. I rarely blast without wire wheeling first, especially the under carriage due to the amount of rubbery undercoating and road tar. That stuff just laughs at a blaster and it makes for a lot less time with the gun in your hand. Blasting does two things particularly well, it removes a high percentage of the rust in the pits and it grossly etches the steel for paint adhesion. Wire wheeling makes a big improvement, but leaves the clean metal slick and does not get into the pits well. All in all, wire wheeling is a good first attack and will last longer than just hand wire brushing, but blasting should get it much closer to lasting your lifetime.

As you can tell, I am an advocate of taking things to an extreme, but I certainly understand making quick work of a project to "get down the road". I'm glad to see your core support does not need patches welded in. Keep up the good work!


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Love that see-saw method you got going on there. Great approah.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

ylwgto said:


> Love that see-saw method you got going on there. Great approah.


Well, it was out of cheapness and what was laying around the place. It turns out that the body mounts right below the rear seats are incredibly close to the fore and aft center of gravity. I do have a bucket with 4 gallons of sand bungied up front to make it stay in place rather than being so "tippy". I couldn't justify rotisserie money and my knees and back haven't gone out...yet. The worst of the under crud is behind me...I look forward to NOT being crouched up under it so much, but the see-saw has made it much better than laying on my back for the entire job.


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

looks awesome!!!!

if that chrome front bumper needs a home i'd be happy to adopt it... (depending on distance i have to drive of course)


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Sick467 said:


> Well, it was out of cheapness and what was laying around the place. It turns out that the body mounts right below the rear seats are incredibly close to the fore and aft center of gravity. I do have a bucket with 4 gallons of sand bungied up front to make it stay in place rather than being so "tippy". I couldn't justify rotisserie money and my knees and back haven't gone out...yet. The worst of the under crud is behind me...I look forward to NOT being crouched up under it so much, but the see-saw has made it much better than laying on my back for the entire job.


I love the old school towel dispense w/mirror 👍


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

Looking good !!! 😎👍👍


----------



## Mike Honcho (10 mo ago)

I am another lucky bastard that ended up with a solid car. Enjoy!


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Impressive!


----------



## Autie1969GTO (Mar 5, 2019)

Notagoat said:


> Or an amazing lack of!!! The more I remove from the car, the more surprised I am! Although everything looks really rusty, it’s basically all surface rust!!! Just removed the front bumper and from looking down between radiator and grill I was expecting much much worse!!!! Half hour with a wire wheel on a grinder and it will be good as new ( well, as good as new can be for a 54 year old car)
> View attachment 159128


To get into areas inaccessible with a sand blaster or wire wheel, I have used a product called Rust Bullet Metal Blast for years. It is an acid type liquid. (NOT THE RUST BULLET PAINT which I use after). It's like Franks red hot sauce...I put that sh*t on everything. I have tried umpteen zillion rust inhibitor products and found this to be the best. I wouldn't recommend it if it wasn't worth a crap. Good stuff, Maynard. And just like everything else, it's getting kinda pricey. Amazon had it the cheapest 2 months ago. If you don't take care of what's inaccessible or can't be seen, it's like putting lipstick on a pig and will haunt you later. Especially since you have it down that far. Just a suggestion. Good luck


----------

